# YONGER & BRESSON "FLAUBERT" 8318



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Les copains, je vous emmènent faire cet après-midi un voyage dans le temps&#8230;










&#8230; *une bonne dizaine d'années* en arrière, pour être exact b-)

Nous sommes en 2008, et je viens de m'éveiller à la chose horlogère 

À la recherche de montres Françaises, je retombe sur la marque







, et le hasard faisant les choses, je trouve sur mon trajet domicile-boulot d'alors un petit bijoutier, à Versailles, qui la distribue&#8230; O_O J'achète au bonhomme la seule automatique qui dormait dans sa vitrine, et lui demande s'il recevra ultérieurement d'autres modèles&#8230; il me dit que oui, et qu'il me rappellera quand les modèles en question lui seront livrés&#8230;

Quelque temps plus tard (en 2009/10 ?), j'ai ainsi eu l'occasion de découvrir chez lui trois nouveaux modèles de la gamme d'alors, de mémoire, tous avec boîtier doré :think: 
Il devait y avoir une _Diderot_ tonneau, peut-être une _Victor Hugo_&#8230; :think:
et cette *"Flaubert"* que je vous présente aujourd'hui 







Les specs, tirées d'une revue de l'époque :



> YBH 8318 • Yonger & Bresson "Flaubert"
> 
> Un mouvement automatique MA.S.1103, il s'agit d'un mouvement mécanique à remontage automatique. Il profite d'un remontage bidirectionnel, de 21 600 alternances par heure, et 21 rubis sont été positionnés aux endroits les plus sujets aux frottements, de manière à réduire l'usure des rouages.
> Un cadran 3 aiguilles, dont la trotteuse ornée du blason Yonger et Bresson,
> ...


En recherchant des infos, je découvre qu'apparemment, la montre est toujours disponible au catalogue O_O
Mais plus le modèle doré :think:

























Je ne vais pas m'étendre sur ce modèle extrêmement baroque&#8230; simplement, à l'époque, elle m'avait tapé dans l'œil pour différents aspects qui étaient un genre de synthèse d'éléments divers qui connaissaient un certain engouement, en ce temps-là :

boîtier "or rose"








bracelet caoutchouc








cadran 'carbone'








cœur ouvert








Bon honnêtement, même pour moi qui aime le _too much_ plus que de raison, à l'époque, j'avais calé :-s
J'avais trouvé qu'ils s'étaient un peu lâchés, côté design, et comme en outre ce modèle devait flirter avec les 400 €, après avoir hésité un moment, j'avais passé mon tour. En plus, il n'y avait pas de fond transparent, et à l'époque, pour moi qui redécouvrait avec bonheur le monde de la montre mécanique, c'était rédhibitoire.

Par ailleurs, j'étais en pleine phase de constitution de ma collection, et j'avais d'autres priorités&#8230;

Néanmoins, je n'avais jamais oublié ce modèle exubérant et en tombant sur une occasion immanquable (un modèle quasi neuf à 80€), la flamme fut instantanément ravivée 

Dix ans plus tard, j'ai enfin ma FLAUBERT :-!


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

A l'époque je l'avais moi aussi trouvé très exubérante mais étrangement,aujourd'hui, je trouve son design presque "sage". :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> A l'époque je l'avais moi aussi trouvé très exubérante mais étrangement,aujourd'hui, je trouve son design presque "sage". :think:


À titre personnel, ce n'est pas tellement mon regard sur son design qui a évolué (je le trouve toujours aussi _fantasque_ ;-) ), mais sur son gabarit.

À l'époque, j'avais trouvé ce modèle gigantesque, et aujourd'hui, 10 ans plus tard, je la trouve&#8230; presque petite ^_^


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

Elle reste encore trop grande pour moi. Petit poignet oblige.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Untel said:


> Elle reste encore trop grande pour moi. Petit poignet oblige.


Maiiiiiiiiiiis naaaaaaaaaaan&#8230; :-d


----------



## Paneraimix (Sep 29, 2019)

Vraiment dommage que Y et B ne s'installe pas plus dans ce segment entre 500-1500e là où lip et d'autres marques du même style ne sont pas bien intégrées... cette image "vintage" devrait-être cultivée davantage :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Paneraimix said:


> Vraiment dommage que Y et B ne s'installe pas plus dans ce segment entre 500-1500e là où lip et d'autres marques du même style ne sont pas bien intégrées... cette image "vintage" devrait-être cultivée davantage :think:


C'est toujours le soucis du milieu du gamme.

Ça n'intéresse pas les amateurs "exigeants", et c'est trop cher pour le grand public (pour qui une montre à 100€, c'est _cher_). 
Du coup, la clientèle visée est à la fois réduite, avec des goûts difficiles à cerner.

Quant à l'image vintage&#8230; tu parles de la _marque_ en elle-même, ou de son _style_ général ?

Si c'est la marque, à mon avis, elle est encore trop récente (1975, c'est pas si vieux) pour jouer sur cet aspect, surtout si on compare avec *lip* ou *Yema*.
Si c'est le style en revanche, *Yonger* est déjà bien axé classique/vintage 

D'après ce que m'a dit Christopher Bôle, Ambre va à nouveau se concentrer sur *Yonger* prochainement, après une période de forte concentration sur *Yema*, avec la sortie de nombreuses rééditions (Superman, Rallygraf, Navygraf&#8230. Et ce ne sera pas du luxe, parce que depuis deux ans, il n'y a vraiment rien de folichon côté Yonger :-/


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Personnellement je trouve que les montres dorées font toujours cheap.
Là, c'est trop "m'a tu vu" pour moi, trop ostentatoire, mais bon, il en faut pour tous es goûts j'imagine.

J'aime beaucoup le côté vintage, mais c'est rarement bien exécuté.
Pour moi, sur une montre vintage, on doit voir les marques du temps 🙂

Ceci étant, c'est très difficile de faire un montre d'inspiration vintage réussie.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

yannssolo said:


> Personnellement je trouve que les montres dorées font toujours cheap.
> Là, c'est trop "m'a tu vu" pour moi, trop ostentatoire, mais bon, il en faut pour tous es goûts j'imagine.


Ce modèle existait également en tout acier ainsi qu'une version PVD ;-)




























(toujours dispos à la vente : https://yonger-bresson.fr/products/flaubert )

Mais précisément parce que je recherchais le côté _too much_, j'ai opté sans hésiter pour cette déclinaison :-d

Et oui, c'est clairement pas une montre pour tout le monde. Heureusement.



> J'aime beaucoup le côté vintage, mais c'est rarement bien exécuté.
> Pour moi, sur une montre vintage, on doit voir les marques du temps ?
> 
> Ceci étant, c'est très difficile de faire un montre d'inspiration vintage réussie.


Je ne saurais pas trop te dire&#8230; je ne vois pas du tout d'inspiration vintage dans ce modèle :think:

À la rigueur un côté _steampunk_, en cherchant à tordre le bâton&#8230;


----------

